
Notes on the Fourth Dimension: the history of higher dimensions - Hooke
http://publicdomainreview.org/2015/10/28/notes-on-the-fourth-dimension/
======
drewolbrich
If you're interested in the fourth dimension, I've written an iOS app that
explains what a tesseract is using a series of interactive 3D/4D models:
[http://fourthdimensionapp.com](http://fourthdimensionapp.com)

It's currently featured in the #3 slot on the home page of the App Store in
China and got 4000+ paid installs and 5 stars there this week (wow!)

~~~
raould42
+1 on that app, I've learned from it.

------
osterbit
Wow...so Wikipedia tells me that C.H. Hinton was married to the daughter of
George Boole...so that's the Same Hinton as our contemporary 'father of deep
learning', Geoffrey Hinton. Quite the family of manifold surfers!

